

NASA Selects Astronauts for First U.S. Commercial Space Flights - Thorondor
http://blogs.nasa.gov/bolden/2015/07/09/nasa-selects-astronauts-for-first-u-s-commercial-space-flights/

======
washedup
Great selections. All very experienced astronauts. It's incredibly impressive
to see what they have accomplished in their short lives.

